# Would like to see everyone's palomino (solid & pinto)



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi All,

I would love to see palomino mini's, pinto and solid..

I am plan to get myself a palomino (probably will be colt or stallion) in next year.

I always dream to have one of my own palomino horse and I think I am ready for next year.






I would love to know palomino miniature breeder out there and see what you all have.

Also who might have a palomino foal in next year or might have stallion able for sale in next year.

I seen some light palomino and dark palomino.

I would love to see it again!..


----------



## Getitia (Dec 8, 2008)

How about a true genetic sooty palomino

(non-silver)

amha/amhr 33 inches











His background is Wardance, Rowdy and King Supreme breeding

His first foals are due in 2009 and we are pretty excited as he was bred to some Wardance bred mares and Nighthawk daughters among others.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 8, 2008)

I have three....

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko
















Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson -For Sale-






Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte..kind of dirty here, this is after a clip and being in the pasture for a few hours following which = rolling.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 8, 2008)

shes a palomino/buskin/pinto homozygous mare




libby and foal misty




libby


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 8, 2008)

josh


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 8, 2008)

Getitia, your sooty palomino is BEAUTIFUL!

We have 1 palomino here. He was born very dark, but then lightened on us. But, we love him anyways





VPS Simply Irresistible("Taz")
















~Jen~


----------



## maplegum (Dec 8, 2008)

Bailey throughout his 2 years of life...


























Just looking at how much he has changed. He has grown up so quickly.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 8, 2008)

Getitia said:


> How about a true genetic sooty palomino(non-silver)
> 
> amha/amhr 33 inches
> 
> ...


I agree whole heartedly with Normajeanbaker, that guy is sooo handsome. I want to



every time I see him


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I add our only Palomino is a Palomino snowcap appaloosa

RF Bars Warrior Princess


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is my golden palomino mare, she is confirmed in foal for 2009 to my blk/wht 28.5" stallion


----------



## New2Minis (Dec 8, 2008)

Very pretty Palomino's everyone!

I have 2 that I LOVE!!!





My mare who gave me a buckskin filly this year:

La Vistas Trigger Terpsichore AMHA/AMHR






And my coming 2 year old Palomino Pinto Colt:

Strebors Stylish Daring Difference






(Baby Pic)


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree - I adore Getitia's sooty palomino!! Wow, I am almost embarassed to post after seeing that!

Here is our only palomino - a tobiano pinto. She also carries agouti, but alas we don't have a black based stallion, so forget trying to get a buckskin. We did not buy her for her color anyway. She may look huge but she is 34".

Taken this summer:






In the winter she gets much lighter and looks like this:


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2008)

These are my palomino girls....

Last Chance Ima Golden Treasure Too (deep palomino pinto)














Triple Ks Destinys Golden Essence (solid light palomino)


----------



## Doobie (Dec 8, 2008)

My new filly Vanilla Ice






My 2 yr old stud colt Timberyorks Rain Storm


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 8, 2008)

It is very nice to see all the miniatures and all of them are very beautiful!!..

Thank you so much for sharing!..

God Bless!


----------



## Haviris (Dec 9, 2008)

I only have one palomino (paint), but he's not a mini.

My first mini was almost a palomino pinto, I was so excited and already felt like she was mine, but 2 days before I was supposed to go see her, they sold her. I was very disappointed, but I figure things happen for a reason and I'm happy w/ what I did end up with! Even if none of them are palomino!

Sorry he's not a mini, but here's my full sized Palomino boy, Magic,


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a mare that is possilbly a Dunalino as she comes from a line of duns and also has a dorsal only visable in the summer






And here is a pic of my friends stallion - I hope she doesnt mind me putting him on but he is sooooo gorgeous I had to share. He is by Wittmaacks Little Skipper and has 7 crosses to Gold Melody Boy.

This pic was taken during the summer in his natural coat - no clipping. He is a 4yr old stallion and is 33" to the wither.


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2008)

These are my palominos





*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a “Bacardi”[/SIZE]*2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color… and My Favorite Horse









*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle, a/k/a “Derby”[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse


----------



## JewelsOK (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is our "biggie" palomino, Sheza "Lacey" Zippo:


----------



## joyenes (Dec 9, 2008)

Everyones horses are beautiful!

Heres mine CCMF Spirit Dancer a son of Sweetwaters Texas Spotty he is a yearling stallion.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Dec 9, 2008)

Getitia, your horse is BEAUTIFUL!!!






Here is our palomino, WeeOkies Cool Dudes Parisienne, aka Pari:


----------



## minie812 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is not the best pic of our palomino pinto. She is a two year old an her name is Little Kings Executive Sweet. She is standing with our mare Sids Dolly who is our tallest mare at 35"


----------



## SHANA (Dec 9, 2008)

This is my palomino half Quarter Horse coming 2 year old filly, Morning Suns Golden Glory. She did not look this good when I bought her last December but was covered in manure and looked black. I could not leave her in such filthy conditions.

Here she is summer 2008 with 2 of my minis, Sky and Jypsy.






Here she is November 2008 with my mini stud, Kid, in background.


----------



## whitney (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's my stallion Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka Trystan
















And Post Rock Farms Aspen Gold aka Tweet


----------

